# minor oil leak



## squeegi717 (Oct 21, 2008)

i saw a small amoutn of oil leaking from under my car yesterday so i got underneath to check it out. looking at the engine from above, from the front of the car. there is what i think is a coolant hose coming out of the right side of where the coolant temperature sensor is and it goes back towards the back of the engine into a silver colored cylinder. the top of this piece is covered in oil and it seems to be whats causing the drip. any ideas if this could be the problem or if its just coincidence? how can this be fixed?


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: minor oil leak (squeegi717)*

What type of engine? Year? Engine code?


----------



## squeegi717 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: minor oil leak (Lehmann108)*

its a 1.8t, 2002 jetta and i believe its awp


----------

